# boat purchase



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I've just bought a property in Almegue overlooking the River Zezere. I woud like to buy a boat with an outboard motor able to take 4 people. Hs anyone any contacts where I could purchase one?

Rgds
Tony Charlton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Barcos Usados, Venda de Barcos e Classificados de Barcos no Standvirtual


----------

